# Chikka Messenger - Send Free SMS



## cancer10 (Oct 9, 2005)

Did any of u used this messenger?

U can send free sms to any mobile.

*indiatimes.chikka.com/



Thanx
Shouvik
2Plans.com Admin


----------



## mario_pant (Oct 10, 2005)

looking forward to it.... seems to be gr8...

EDIT: HEY this thing works AWESOME!!! i tryed an sms to my own mobile (hutch punjab)... and it took less than 30s......


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey can u send me sms on my mobile?

09213173436 (Tata Indicom)


----------



## a_medico (Oct 10, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> Did any of u used this messenger?
> 
> U can send free sms to any mobile.
> 
> *indiatimes.chikka.com/




also, same facility with rediffbol messenger


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 10, 2005)

In rediffbol, can u send unlimited free sms to any mobile pones?

How is the registration process?


----------



## Charley (Oct 12, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> Did any of u used this messenger?
> 
> U can send free sms to any mobile.
> 
> *indiatimes.chikka.com/



Is it free for both the sender and the recievr? Is it required to d/l the software to send sms?


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

Free for sender/receiver

You need to download and install the software to send SMS


----------



## Charley (Oct 12, 2005)

i tried it and its awesome, how many sms's can one send? Is it also international sms too? Is there any charge if the sender/receiver gets during ROAMING?


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes if the person is in roaming he will be charged as usual.

Dunno if it works for internations.

hey can u send me a sms in my mobile? I am in delhi

and my no is  09213173436


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 12, 2005)

Is the NOKIA 3530 mobile supported by Chikka or no?? coz i tried sending an SMS to my own mobile with the format 
91<my mobile number> and also by this adding a zero  0<mobile number>  but still i havent got any SMS yaar  I hv an airtel connection.. plz helpo !!

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

did u registered?


----------



## Charley (Oct 12, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> Yes if the person is in roaming he will be charged as usual.
> 
> Dunno if it works for internations.
> 
> ...



In the show available credits option it shows many operators and also in the Indian one below it shows 29[alloted], 1[used], so i guess it limited.Then wht r the other operatores for?

How do i find out whehter in roaming its charged or not?

I'll send u a sms now, in ur inbox it'll show as Bangalore Home.


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> cancer10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got your sms

thanx


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

Initially I used ICQ messenger for sending SMS, it was unlimited sms for free.

I loved that software


----------



## Charley (Oct 12, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Is the NOKIA 3530 mobile supported by Chikka or no?? coz i tried sending an SMS to my own mobile with the format
> 91<my mobile number> and also by this adding a zero  0<mobile number>  but still i havent got any SMS yaar  I hv an airtel connection.. plz helpo !!
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



Dont put in 0 only prefix 91. Also u can use 2 options when registering PC+Mobile a/c or Pc a/c. I chose the 2 nd option. It is working for me.


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> In the show available credits option it shows many operators and also in the Indian one below it shows 29[alloted], 1[used], so i guess it limited.Then wht r the other operatores for?



Does that mean we can send only 29 sms for free and not more than that?


----------



## Charley (Oct 12, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> Does that mean we can send only 29 sms for free and not more than that?



I guess so. There isnt any email or contact us option in it so cant contact their cust servcie .. But how shud one use the other operators in show credit option like AT&T, etc...

I presume there is intl messaging.

Let me know if u get a cust supprt email id or any as such to contact them to get a feedback on the other things?

<< Cheers >>


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is the support email chikkahelp@indiatimes.com


Hey did u tried ICQ Messenger? u can send unlimited sms thru it


----------



## kalpik (Oct 12, 2005)

How do i send messages via ICQ? i tried but it says mobile no is not valid!


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

U gotta prefix 910 b4 ur mobile no.

or just 91

or 0


Keep playing with it and u will know how to send. Thats wot I did last time


----------



## kalpik (Oct 12, 2005)

Not working! Please help!

*img389.imageshack.us/img389/7930/untitled7wi.jpg


----------



## Charley (Oct 12, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> In rediffbol, can u send unlimited free sms to any mobile pones?



Does it actually work? I really doubt it ... I presume that i've used it bfore and it absolutely sucks....


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

The newer version works fine.


BTW, In your last message you said that u can send 27 messages through Chikka...where can I see how many messages I have sent?


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 12, 2005)

worked well on Orange(hutch) for me


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 12, 2005)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Not working! Please help!
> 
> *img389.imageshack.us/img389/7930/untitled7wi.jpg




Which connection service u r using?


Did u Prefixed 0 and then tried?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. im using hutch. My number is 981186XXXX

I tried with 0.

Tell me all the combinations i should try and enter!

Thanks 4 ur help!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2005)

Does this stuff really work? I tried all those online sms things and none of them worked...


----------



## Charley (Oct 12, 2005)

In my comp the chikka software doesnt load on startup nor on clicking the chikka file.. Why is that?It reads the hard drive and then stops.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 13, 2005)

well its not unlimited. coz yesterday i saw available credits as 46 and 2de its 32. so i guess certain number of sms' are alloted to each account per day. anyway its fine for me. i use it to send national sms as it costs me rs.2 per national sms (hutch karnataka).

nevertheless a great service!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2005)

There are limitations, 30 SMS per day to Indian networks. Many other operators are supported with 20 - 30 SMS limit per day. Moreover, you gain credits when you receive a reply from a mobile, which increases the credit limit for the day. So if your credit for the day is over, you can wait for a mobile user to reply to your message so that youâ€™ll regain a credit. Otherwise, you can wait 24 hours from the first time your account was active for the day to receive your daily message credits. However, Credits not used during the day are not carried over to the next day. To check your available credit, from your Chikka Messenger client, click on the Control Panel button and select Options, then click on Show Available Credits. You can have SMS forwarded to your mobile if you are offline and also you alert your friends when you go online in Chikka messenger. I hope they will start MMS as well soon as its already available in Philippines. Chikka's revenue comes from the revenue earned when a mobile user replies to message sent from Chikka Messenger. Yes, there is a 5 message limit per buddy, until they reply back. Thats the only downside, other than that, it works really well !


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Yes, there is a 5 message limit per buddy, until they reply back. Thats the only downside, other than that, it works really well !




I have a solutions for this   

After you send 5 sms and do not get a reply from your friend, just delete his/her name from the list and then you can send another 5 sms without even getting a reply from them.

Isn't that kewl?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 13, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> Vishal Gupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does this really work? did u try it?


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes m8, and thats y I am saying.

BTW has anyone tried rediff bol sms service? is it better than chikka?


----------



## Charley (Oct 13, 2005)

Nah, chikka is better than bol.....


----------



## Charley (Oct 13, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> There are limitations, 30 SMS per day to Indian networks. Many other operators are supported with 20 - 30 SMS limit per day. Moreover, you gain credits when you receive a reply from a mobile, which increases the credit limit for the day. So if your credit for the day is over, you can wait for a mobile user to reply to your message so that youâ€™ll regain a credit. Otherwise, you can wait 24 hours from the first time your account was active for the day to receive your daily message credits. However, Credits not used during the day are not carried over to the next day. To check your available credit, from your Chikka Messenger client, click on the Control Panel button and select Options, then click on Show Available Credits.



How wud one know whether the sms is delivered or not in India or abroad? 



> You can have SMS forwarded to your mobile if you are offline and also you alert your friends when you go online in Chikka messenger.



How do I set both?


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Read the FAQ from their site


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 13, 2005)

It does not work with Cellone (BSNL) and Airtel in my case.
Any solutions ?


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 14, 2005)

BSNL isn't in their list

For other mobile connections u gotta prefix 91 b4 ur mobile no like *91*9800000001


----------



## Charley (Oct 14, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> Read the FAQ from their site



 I did do that the same day before even installing the softie and there aint anything mentioned abt the two queries i mentioned


----------



## godsownman (Oct 14, 2005)

Can we create multiple accounts in that way the daily credits can be modified right.


----------



## Charley (Oct 14, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> Can we create multiple accounts in that way the daily credits can be modified right.



U can create multile a/c's with diff user ids' and email ids. Daily credits cannot be modified, it increases if ppl reply to ur msg's....


IMHO, why do u want to do this?


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 14, 2005)

^ Yes u can


----------



## godsownman (Oct 14, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> godsownman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant understand. How are the daily credit limit fixed. Isnt it fixed on the username and password. So in that case if I have multiple user accounts wont my credit increase.

Let me explain, see i can tell my friends so SMS me on a single ID only whereas I can SMS from multiple ids so I have increased the nos of SMS's that I can send .  

I wonder if this is allowed  

By the way what is IMHO ?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes it s allowed. And IMHO = In My Humble Opinion.


----------



## godsownman (Oct 14, 2005)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Yes it s allowed. And IMHO = In My Humble Opinion.




Thanks Kalpik . Also does Yahoo mssngr SMS allow sending to Reliance CDMA . I was checking their website and I saw Reliance India in their list of service providers.


Thanks also for the IMHO

Regards.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 14, 2005)

Nope.. Reliance is not yet supported by yahoo messenger! Just tried it!


----------



## godsownman (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for checking it out .

But see this.




			
				Yahoo said:
			
		

> India: Oasis, Hutch Mumbai, Hutch Delhi, Hutch Gujrat, Hutch Kolkata, Hutch South, Hutch ADIL, Escotel UP, Escotel Haryana, Escotel Kerala, Airtel Delhi, Airtel Punjab, Airtel AP, Airtel Karnataka, Airtel Chennai, Airtel Mumbai, Airtel Kolkata, RPG India, Spice Karnataka, Spice Punjab, Reliance India, TataTele India, Idea AP, Idea Delhi, Idea Maharashtra, Idea MP, Idea Gujarat



Now what do they mean by this ??????????   

See Reliance India in the 2nd last line they must be in the process of geting it ready .   

Regards 



[/quote]


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 14, 2005)

talking about Yahoo... i have seen that Yahoo messenger supports only 3 SMS per phone no unless the contact replies u....


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 14, 2005)

Chikka rules


----------



## valtea (Oct 14, 2005)

i'm having BSNL Cellone so, Rediffbol is my choice


----------



## godsownman (Oct 14, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> talking about Yahoo... i have seen that Yahoo messenger supports only 3 SMS per phone no unless the contact replies u....



Yes, but I have benn quite lucky many times I just logoff and logback on after a few minutes and it allows me to send another one.


----------



## Charley (Oct 14, 2005)

valtea said:
			
		

> i'm having BSNL Cellone so, Rediffbol is my choice



How many sms can u sent in Rediffbol[max]?


----------



## godsownman (Oct 14, 2005)

If my friend replies to my SMS will he have to pay anything bcoz currently he is in an offer from RIM where he has SMS free.

I am using Chikka

The reason I ask this is that the number that goes as my SMS nos for them to reply to is starting with 8888 and all 8888 services charge Rs. 2 .


So hence I want to know what are the rates applied when they reply from their mobile to chikka.

Regards.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 14, 2005)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Nope.. Reliance is not yet supported by yahoo messenger! Just tried it!



It is supported ..


----------



## godsownman (Oct 14, 2005)

@it_waaznt_me

How can you say it is supported. I am trying and even kalpik tried . how did u send it . 

Please do let me know


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh! ooops! I received two SMS from 8888(indiatimes) servers, the first one game me a passward for my mobile no account.

The second msg said : "*VAS* SMS rates apply"

In airtel the VAS - stands for Value Added Servies, rates are Rs.2.00 per SMS.

So, every msg I send from Chikka, Airtel gona charge me Rs. 2.00 per SMS (outgoing)


I better stick to SANCHARNET webMail (BSNL) for sending SMS which charges from my NET ACCOUNT Rs. 0.30 paise per outgoing SMS.


----------



## godsownman (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for that . Now my mind is at peace . So similar rates must be applied for all service providers.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 15, 2005)

No! You are not charged for sending SMS from chikka! You are charged only when u reply to messages sent from chikka!


----------



## Charley (Oct 15, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> @it_waaznt_me
> 
> How can you say it is supported. I am trying and even kalpik tried . how did u send it .
> 
> Please do let me know



Key in 91 before the cell number and send it. same as u do for any other SUPPORTED operator.

<< Cheers >>


----------



## kalpik (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah! Its working now!! Actually i use +91 as prefix, but apparently that does not work with reliance! 91 works though! Thanks!


----------



## Charley (Oct 15, 2005)

For me the sms gets delivered within 5-10 seconds and get a reply very fast too.

I'm waiting for them to lauch sms facility into the UK,Middle East, Aus, NZ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 15, 2005)

Or login through Messenger itself ..
Yahoo Messenger > Preferences > General > Edit Mobile device ..


----------



## godsownman (Oct 15, 2005)

I still cannot send using Yahoo but Chikka is g8 I sent 18 mssgs to one nos without any reply.

I get the error 

_ Phone number 91932******* cannot receive text messages at this time._

regards


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 16, 2005)

What handset is that ?


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 16, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> If my friend replies to my SMS will he have to pay anything bcoz currently he is in an offer from RIM where he has SMS free.
> 
> 
> 
> .



If your friend's SMS service is free then he does not have anything to pay. But just to confirm this, ask him to talk to his cutomer care for further details.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 16, 2005)

He will have to pay! Cause this is a nuber starting with 8888. He will have to pay 2 Rs to reply.


----------



## godsownman (Oct 16, 2005)

Today they forgot to add 30 to my credits . Yesterday I utilised 20 without getting any reply .Have all of you got your credits resetted to 30 if so then why havent I got mine.

Regards


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 16, 2005)

It will not count the day by saturday sunday etc, it will count in 24 hours only. So wait until your 24 hours is finished.


----------



## godsownman (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh so they are following the 24 hour cycle from my first login. 

Am I correct.

Regards


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, and dont think u can over clock it by changing your system date/time. Its saved in their servers.


----------



## Charley (Oct 16, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> I still cannot send using Yahoo but Chikka is g8 I sent 18 mssgs to one nos without any reply.
> 
> I get the error
> 
> ...



Maybe the operator isnt supported by Chikka..


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 16, 2005)

It say VAS rates applied

wats VAS rates


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 16, 2005)

VAS = Value Added Service


----------



## godsownman (Oct 16, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> godsownman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did not read properly , I said I can send to this person using Chikka ( this person has a reliance CDMA) but when I tried doing the same through Yahoomessenger it dd not work.Even though Yahoo messenger says Reliance is supported.

Regards.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 16, 2005)

You can send to reliance using yahoo messenger also! At least i can!


----------



## Charley (Oct 16, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> You did not read properly



May I know where in your message is that mentioned clearly. You have vaguely written it and expect others to understand.


----------



## godsownman (Oct 16, 2005)

I am extremely sorry I know I realised now that if was a little vague . 

Please excuse me .


----------



## maximus999 (Oct 16, 2005)

Chikka is cool....well i can send SMSes to a Reliance phone from Yahoo messenger in Mumbai without ne hitch!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 16, 2005)

It's working for Reliance Smart service. Tried sending one to Reliance India Phone but it seems my friend is asleep. Will only know if he recieved it or not when he wakes up. My girlfriend hasen't recieved it yet...she is on Airtel.

EDIT: Started using the software hardly 30 mins back and had already sent 11 out of my alloted 30. It showed that I had 19 credits left but bang at 00:00 hrs, it refreshed to show 30 credits!


----------



## Charley (Oct 17, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> EDIT: Started using the software hardly 30 mins back and had already sent 11 out of my alloted 30. It showed that I had 19 credits left but bang at 00:00 hrs, it refreshed to show 30 credits!



Yea, It gets reset 24 hours after you registered. And I must say this is a cool software which resets the credits every day and also is reliable on *delivery*. My credits are right now 45[used -23], cos mates reply back on the same.


----------



## valtea (Oct 17, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> valtea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 without reply.

I chose rediffbol coz i have BSNL Cellone.


----------



## godsownman (Oct 17, 2005)

But I have not noticed any restriction in chikka, like you can send only 3 in rediffbol if your friend does not reply.Has anybody overhere noticed. 

@kalpik 

can you please tell me the starting 5 digits of the reliance CDMA phone that you can contact using Yahoo messenger SMS

Regards


----------



## kalpik (Oct 17, 2005)

Sure, is is 931240XXXX

Oops... thats 6 digits! 

Oh and yeah i think there is a limit of sending 5 messages without getting a reply in chikka. Also, someone said that after the 5 sms, u can delete the user from ur contact list and then add him again to send 5 more messages!


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 17, 2005)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Also, someone said that after the 5 sms, u can delete the user from ur contact list and then add him again to send 5 more messages!



Perhaps that was me


----------



## godsownman (Oct 17, 2005)

No actually I managed to send upto 18 SMS's in a day to the same person WITHOUT any reply. But since I read cancer10 say that u can only send 5 I was confused.

@Kalpik

The number I am trying to SMS is 93222xxxxx but yahoo just seems to refuse it "_with an error stating that this is not one of our service provider_ or soemthing like that.

Why is this so  

Regards


----------



## kalpik (Oct 18, 2005)

I personally didnt try to send that many sms's to the same number without reply, so cant really say!

About this reliance thing, i really dont know! Are you entering the number as "9193222XXXXX"?

Anyway, chikka hai na! ;D


----------



## Charley (Oct 18, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> But I have not noticed any restriction in chikka,



In chikka a mximum of 30 sms can be sent to the operators that are supported in the list. It gets reset after 24 hours. Once someone replies the credits of 30 gets added with 2[As i get it in my a/c].


----------



## deadman (Oct 18, 2005)

Its not working in my phone

its hutch

i'm happy with REDIFFBOL

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## kalpik (Oct 18, 2005)

BTW, i think you cannot send an SMS to your own number!


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I can send it on mine


----------



## godsownman (Oct 19, 2005)

What is the charge if someone replies to yahoo messenger or to rediffbol. 

I know chikka charges rs.2 per mssg .


Regards


----------



## kalpik (Oct 19, 2005)

Its the same VAS rates. rs 2 for Hutch, Reliance and rs 3 for Airtel and Idea.


----------



## shakti (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for your kind information


----------



## shakti (Oct 19, 2005)

I think no one here can say that they are using npn-pirated software.


----------



## godsownman (Oct 19, 2005)

shakti said:
			
		

> I think no one here can say that they are using npn-pirated software.




What connection does this line have with this discussion

Regards.


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 19, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> shakti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps he mistook this thread as the "piracy" thread and posted.


----------



## google360beta (Oct 19, 2005)

*Mobile Messaging*

Doesn't Yahoo! Messenger allow  to send free SMS?


----------



## go4saket (Oct 19, 2005)

Does this support BSNL Mobile subscribers...


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 19, 2005)

Perhaps not


----------



## godsownman (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Mobile Messaging*



			
				google360beta said:
			
		

> Doesn't Yahoo! Messenger allow  to send free SMS?



Yes absolutely , Yahoo does allow completely free sms but the catch is that it is limited to only 3 Sms's if the receiver does not reply.


----------



## Charley (Oct 20, 2005)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Does this support BSNL Mobile subscribers...



They are working on it and will be launched in the future


----------



## Charley (Oct 29, 2005)

Whenever I send an sms it says *this person should reply to atleast one of your messages, then u can send sms. This is a new Anti Spam feature.*

Really sucks now.


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 29, 2005)

Delete that name from your list, and add him up again...that should work....


----------



## Charley (Oct 29, 2005)

M8,

I created anothr id and tried and still the same persists.



> Do u mean to say ; delete the entire buddy list and enter it again?


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 29, 2005)

Delete that guy from your list, add him again, that should solve the problem.


----------



## Charley (Oct 29, 2005)

Did that .... I cud send the sms but none have responded yet. Did it deliver or not[only GOD KNOWS]?


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 29, 2005)

Now you have 2 options to know that:

1) Ask God

2) Call up that guy and ask him.


Which sounds better?


----------



## Charley (Oct 29, 2005)

M8,

Do u know what numbers or countries these support ?



> Smart communications[PH], Globe Telecom[Ph], DTAC[PH}, Cingular , Sun Cellular[PH], Saipan Cell, At & t



What is PH?

* Those customer guys havent responded to my 2nd mail regdg this.*


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 18, 2005)

chikka is not dat gud!!!!!
didn't work for me!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## abhinav (Nov 18, 2005)

coool I tried it a long ago and have started not using it these days.

Lol I just forgot the Mobile Monster Section too.

Now returned again!


----------



## cancer10 (Jan 7, 2008)

kalpik said:


> He will have to pay! Cause this is a nuber starting with 8888. He will have to pay 2 Rs to reply.




No, I think its Rs 3/SMS


----------



## Chirag (Jan 7, 2008)

^^
*cough* the date *cough*


----------



## utsav (Jan 7, 2008)

Roflz.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL.... (i did a similar mistake a few days back. replied to a 1 year old post)


----------

